# Best Trail Camera???



## Dyllan (Nov 17, 2008)

I want to buy my father a trail cam. I know nothing about them but this is what I do know... 
I want it to have at least 4.0 pix 
I want it to shoot at night as well 
I want it to be viewed in the woods without any extra devices for him to carry. 
I want a long battery life.

Do they exsist with all of this? And if so,,, which one does and how would you rate it from 1 to 5... 5 being &$#* hot... 
Thanks


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Just buy a cudde back and be done with searching for the "right" one!


----------



## Dyllan (Nov 17, 2008)

Does this one have all that I want?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It depends on how much you want to pay. There are many cameras out there that are good but don't have built in viewing screens. Most of the cameras have cheap view finders, which would be cheaper then up-grading to a build in one. Another thing to remember is that these cameras have removable digital media cards, these cards can be used in most digital cameras to view your photos as well.

I would say you are looking around/at least $300 to get into a good camera that has everything you want. I agree with the the post above, stick with a cuddyback, you'll have great results and less missed photos.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would go with the moultrie i-60 http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1 My cousin has one of these and it is a great camera. fast trigger speed, clear pics, built in viewer, 6.0 megapixels, Just to name a few.
If you do get a camera, make sure it has an ir flash.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have the i-60 but I have a moultire 4mp and I'm not happy w/ it at all. Its only good for over a bait pile. You can buy handheld viewers for them as said before but the easiest thing is just have to chips. Grab the chip and put the new one in, its simple. That being said, the best camera w/out getting stupid expensive is no doubt the cuddebacks. Phenomenal trail cams...


----------

